# Reloj Digital



## Sandrita_TKD

Deseo hacer el montaje en una protoboard de un reloj digital, que visualice en displays de 7 segmentos horas, minutos y segundos. Necesito saber qué integrados debo utilizar y cómo cablearlos en la protoboard (TTL). 

Les agradecería que me colaboraran con esa información y si es posible también con el circuito lógico. Gracias


----------



## roberto moreno

checa este link a ver si te sirve

http://www.steren.com/diagramas/uploads/reloj.doc


----------



## jennifer

Estoy buscando el circuito en una protoboard de un contador es decir que solo muestre los números del cero al nueve. Si pueden ayudarme se los agradezco.


----------



## roberto moreno

Hola Jennifer, ¿que tecnología puedes usar TTl o microcontrolador? dime para ver con que lo diseñamos ¿de que pais escribes?


----------



## jennifer

pues roberto para saber si sale, pues me gustaria que me mandaras las dos tecnologias ya que el profe pues no dijo una tecnologia fija, asi que pues cualquiera puede ser ademas no estamos viendo ninguno de esos temas, y a proposito soy de colombia, y te agradezco si me puedes colaborar


----------



## roberto moreno

Pues jennifer, para TTL usa el circuito del link de arriba ahí está el "diseño" del reloj, del cual solo tomarías los segundos que van de 0 a 9.


----------



## jennifer

si pero tengo un problemita que no se como ubicarlos en la protoboard, ya que el profesor no nos ha enseñado el equivalente de los pines de los integrados que se necesitan, sera que tu tienes la equivalencia de ellos? para que me hagas el favor?


----------



## roberto moreno

No entiendo del todo lo de la equivalencia de los pines, pero puede servirte si revisas el datasheet del CI, creo que ese el SN74LS193 y el 74LS47, los puedes encontrar en www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## aalejandromg

Hola jennifer, para hacer este circuito, necesitas un contador 74LS90 y un decodificador Binario a display de 7 segmentos. Te mando la información de cómo conectar cada uno:

El 74LS90 se conecta así:
Pin 1: a pin 12
Pin 2: a 0 o tierra
Pin 3: No conectar
Pin 4: No conectar
Pin 5: Voltaje 5voltios
Pin 6: a 0 o tierra
Pin 7: No conectar
Pin 8: Salida 3
Pin 9: Salida 2
Pin 10: A tierra
Pin 11: Salida 4
Pin 12: Salida 1
Pin 13: No conectar
Pin 14: Entra el pulso
Para más información www.datasheetcatalog.com y buscas la configuración de cualquier 74LS90.

para el decodificadro utilizas el 74ls47, el cual se conecta así:
Pin 1: Entrada 2
Pin 2: Entrada 3
Pin 3: No conectar
Pin 4: No conectar
Pin 5: No conectar
Pin 6: Entrada 4
Pin 7: Entrada 1
Pin 8: Tierra
Pin 9: Salida e
Pin 10: Salida d
Pin 11: Salida c
Pin 12: Salida b
Pin 13: Salida a
Pin 14: Salida g
Pin 15: Salida f
Pin 16: Voltaje 5V

y el display se conecta con las salidas, la configuración del display no la tengo muy presente pero te daré una aproximación:
A es el segmento horizontal de hasta arriba.
B es el segmento vertical de la derecha arriba.
C es el segmento vertical de la derecha abajo.
D es el segmento horizontal de hasta abajo.
E es el segmento vertical de la izquierda abajo.
F es el segmento vertical de la izquierda arriba.
G es el segmetno horizontal del centro.

asi:



		Código:
	

            a _
            f |_|b
            e|_|c
              d


y g el del medio

tendrias que probar que pin del display es cada segmento.


----------



## jennifer

Bueno chicos gracias por ayudarme en mi trabajo, fue de mucha ayuda ya estoy lista para presentarlo GRACIAS POR SU COLABORACION y si les puedo ayudar lo haré


----------



## danielXD

Sandrita_TKD dijo:
			
		

> Hola, deseo hacer el montaje en una protoboard de un reloj digital, que visualice en displays de 7 segmentos horas, minutos y segundos. Necesito saber qué integrados debo utilizar y cómo cablearlos en la protoboard (TTL). Les agradecería que me colaboraran con esa información y si es posible también con el circuito lógico. Gracias
> 
> Sandrita_TKD



hola sandrita bueno eh visto tu problema  sobre  el reloj digital , el año pasado me dejaron un trabajo en la universidad y era el de hacer un reloj digital , bueno los materiales que puedes usar son los integrados 74LS160 unos 6 si esque quieres q sean para minutos , segundos y horas 2 para cada uno , otro material es el 74LS47  que sirve para q conviertas el numero decimal a binario para q asi se represente en los displays , tambien vas a tner q necesitar los 74LS00 q son compuertas NAND con estas puedes resetear a los contadores(74LS160) para q se reseteen en 9 o 6


----------



## nemesaiko

hola a todos mira aqui les dejo este circuito de rejoj pero le falta las horas 
pero eso es facil de implemetar lo mas complicado seria al comienzo. 

me preguntan si no entienden el circuito.

el circuito esta hecho en circuitmaker2000


----------



## Eliasmtz

Oigan en entonces sirve este reloj con los circuitos 74LS90 TTL, es que yo busco fabricar uno para que en la escuela pase este ultimo semestre y pueda pasar a limpias sin reprobar ninguna materia.


----------



## wilichan25

mi maestro me encargo hacer un reloj digital con las horas, minutos y segundos; y nos dijo que utilizaramos la frecuencia del contacto de 120 VCA, no se a que se refiere, se supone por lo que he leido que se utiliza un clock 555; mi duda está en lo que nos dijo de utilizar la frecuencia del contato de 120 V CA.

me pueden ayudar, gracias.


----------



## El nombre

Una frecuencia (red en este caso) tiene un periodo estable (teoricamente). si rectificas dicha tension (120V) sabiendo la frecuencia y comprobando el paso por cero tienes un reloj con bastante exactitud(clock).


----------



## wilichan25

muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya me queda claro el concepto, ahora a trabajar en mi tarea.


----------



## lucas91

Hola Jeniffer..
Primero te aviso que soy un humilde estudiante de electronica de 17 años nomas  
Pero espero que este circuito te sirva..
saludoss


----------



## Carlosto93

jajaja... lucas sos un humilde... yo tengo 16...

bueno ps estoy en el mismo cuento del reloj, dehecho ya tengo los diseños del impreso hechos pero aun asi tengo un problema... NO SE ADONDE conectar los pulsadores para realizarle un set a la hora, ya ke obligatoriamente en la 74160 me pide que este habilitada... les agradeceria si me ayudan dandome una idea o un LINK para ver como va esto, porke en realidad hasta ahora tego un buen cronometro de 24h...

PDTA: estoy trabajando 74160, 7447, display 7seg anodo y la frecuencia de reloj la estoy dando con un lm55 a una frecuencia de 1hz....

les agradeceria su ayuda...

CarlosTo93


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Carlosto93

Los pulsadores se conectan a las terminales 3, 4, 5 y 6 del 74160. luego para que pasen esos datos de los pulsadores a las Q's se mete un pulso a la terminal LOAD (Cargar) Terminal 9

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Carlosto93

bueno pues he solucionado el problema muy facil con unos dip switch... aunque lo que hago es colocar 1 de cuatro y otro de 2 asi diferencio si cambio minutos o horas....


consejo. si van a hacerlos en protoboard coloquen unos condensadores de filtro (ceramicos) de 10nF asi les funcionara por mucho mas tiempo... pues el ruido daña integrados como un martillo.... y si es el baquela, tomense su tiempo porque necesita unos caminos un poco gruesos para soportar la corriente necesaria...

CARLOS TORRES


----------



## elreya

hola Sandrita_TKD aqui te dejo un reloj digital realizado con tecnmologia (ttl)...estos circuitos son muy faciles solo necesitas contadores de decadas... aqui te lo abjunto, a mi me funciono bien te dejo el diseño!!

 y el montaje en el proto ya queda de parte tuya asesorarte como monatar circuitos ya que por aqui se hace dificil explicar... 

ayer te lo diseñe en circuimaker pero no se que sucede que mi pese no queire abjuntar la simulacion de dicho programa en el foro de todos modos aqui te dejo la imagen para que te guies y lo agas... espero que te funcione y cualquier cosa o duda  me evisas...


----------



## cevollin

mmm yo estoy armando el mismo proyecto pero con un pic16f84a y utilizando el RTC ds1307 con 6 display y registros de desplasamiento y 2 alarmas todavia no lo termino me falta programar lo de las alarmas pero lo de el ajuste de hora ya esta terminado 

el circuito funciona asi cuando pulsa el boton de ajuste 1 vez enciende el led que te indica que vas a ajustar el tiempo cuando lo pulsas por segunda vez enciende el led de alarma 1 para que ajustes la alarma1 cuando lo pulsas por 3 ocacion es para que ajustes la alarma 2 
y cuando lo pulsas por cuarta ocasion se apagan los 3 leds eso te indica que el relog esta empezando a contar con el tiempo que tu designaste anteriormente


----------



## jero8118

Sandrita_TKD dijo:


> Hola, deseo hacer el montaje en una protoboard de un reloj digital, que visualice en displays de 7 segmentos horas, minutos y segundos. Necesito saber qué integrados debo utilizar y cómo cablearlos en la protoboard (TTL). Les agradecería que me colaboraran con esa información y si es posible también con el circuito lógico. Gracias
> 
> Sandrita_TKD


hola:

te tengo uno pero esta simulado en proteus, en estos dias lo monto para que lo veas es de 24 horas y debes ajustar el trimer para que los pulsos demoren un segundo de bajada y subida, eso lo entenderas mejor con el circuito.... aunque te comento debes utilizar ctos integrados 6 7447 o 7448 dependiendo del display si es anodo o catodo comun y 6 7490 y una 7408, y ademas un circuito temporizador como el 555...

gracias


----------



## electromecanico

elreya dijo:


> hola Sandrita_TKD aqui te dejo un reloj digital realizado con tecnmologia (ttl)...estos circuitos son muy faciles solo necesitas contadores de decadas... aqui te lo abjunto, a mi me funciono bien te dejo el diseño!!
> 
> y el montaje en el proto ya queda de parte tuya asesorarte como monatar circuitos ya que por aqui se hace dificil explicar...
> 
> ayer te lo diseñe en circuimaker pero no se que sucede que mi pese no queire abjuntar la simulacion de dicho programa en el foro de todos modos aqui te dejo la imagen para que te guies y lo agas... espero que te funcione y cualquier cosa o duda me evisas...


 tenes el  circuito impreso de este diseño??? te agradezco si me lo podes pasar


----------



## edwardjmedina

Sandrita_TKD dijo:


> Hola, deseo hacer el montaje en una protoboard de un reloj digital, que visualice en displays de 7 segmentos horas, minutos y segundos. Necesito saber qué integrados debo utilizar y cómo cablearlos en la protoboard (TTL). Les agradecería que me colaboraran con esa información y si es posible también con el circuito lógico. Gracias
> 
> Sandrita_TKD



necesitas un integrado 555 generador de pulsos de reloj, genera señales de reloj


----------



## electromecanico

edwardjmedina dijo:


> necesitas un integrado 555 generador de pulsos de reloj, genera señales de reloj


 

este es mas facil


----------



## manuelluna

hola a todos tengo este problema.

Mrcarlos

te envio el enunciado del problema.

Diseñar la circuiteria que permita, con registros comparadores y otros componentes que un reloj digital realice la funcion de despertador.

Lo que me hace falta es el esquema de bloques. 

A ver si me puedes ayudar es cuestion de aprobar es asignatura.

gracias.


----------



## kero_19

Hola a todos una solucion rapida a tu diseño es que hagas un reloj comun con h:m:s y le adiciones unos comparadores, el mas comun el 7485 este lo colocas en paralelo con los 7447 necesitarias 4 para que x medio de dswitch coloques la hora a la que quieres que compare, espero que te sirva la info.
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola manuelluna

En el siguiente enlace está el diseño de un reloj con despertador.

Mensaje #25https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-dias-horas-minutos-segundos-5641/index2.html 
Té adjunto una imagen de cómo sería el programador para el despertador.
Nota que los Conectores HDx y Hux se conectan a los contadores de Horas, decenas y unidades.
Y, los conectores MDx y Mux se conectan a los contadores de Minutos, unidades y decenas.
(Las x representan: 8, 4, 2, y 1).

Los DigiSwitch’s que están conectados a las entradas A’s de los 74LS85 programan en sus salidas el número que aparece en el cuadro central.

Espero estos datos te sirvan de ayuda en tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelluna

Hola gracias por la ayuda me esta sirviendo mucho pero tengo otra duda que son los DigiSwitch’s y para que sirven es que esto no lo hemos dado en clase.


----------



## Fogonazo

.                                        





manuelluna dijo:


> Hola gracias por la ayuda me esta sirviendo mucho pero tengo otra duda que son los DigiSwitch’s y para que sirven es que esto no lo hemos dado en clase.



*Dip Switch*


----------



## hanton

Hola saludos alguien sabe si se puede hacer el reloj digital utilizando un reloj de pulsera digital y agregarle transitores para poner un display a led o bien hacer una pantalla de led gigantes o mejor dicho mas grande ???

se agradece su respuesta 


mario


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola hanton

Si, claro que si se puede, solo hay que saber por donde salen las señales de los segmentos y por donde las de cada digito.
También que corriente pueden proporcionar aquellas señales.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xavi28

yo debo hacer tambien un reloj digital para mi clase, pero solo de minutos y horas, yo pensaba en usar 4 relojes comerciales, inyectar un reloj al primero e ir inyectan el siguiente reloj cuando el contador llegue a tal numero, digamos en minutos el primero al llegar al 10, mandar el reloj al segundo(obviamente resetear este a cero), y este cuando llegue a 6 inyectar reloj al que sigue y asi?? mi duda es como generar un señal de duración de 1 minuto? se puede con el 555????


----------



## electromecanico

si lo queres hacer como decis lo tenes que hacer como decis con un 555 y con 4017 y lo que tiene de lindo que lo podes hacer con lamparitas o led,s y asigmarle un numero a cada una fijate este un circuito que yo consegui para hacer un reloj con nixie fijate si lo entendes como usarlo sino pregunta


----------



## Raul Ramirez

hola amigo te agradesco que me hayas respondido , pues mira conosco parte de los componentes que estan en el esquema pero mi pregunta es como funciona, con esto me refiero; hasta cuanto cuenta el relog , y una vez llegado al tope de conteo se detiene o empieza de nuevo, tambien si tiene un reset o si se le puede colocar un stop o pause. 
pues como te decia conosco parte de los componentes y otros no y la verdad no se si mi pregunta es comoda para ti. pero de todas maneras te agradeceria si me esplicaras como es el funcionamiento del proyecto que me envias y tambien sus cualidades .... pues amigo te agradesco mucho si me pudes orientar
espero tu respuesta.


----------

